# Авиация > Однополчане >  30-летие кабульского Полтинника

## GranD

*Приближается 30-летие 50 осап!* 
Много наших крылатых и винтокрылых братьев прошло через этот славный полк!
Празднование дня части состоится 14 мая в г.Мачулищи на базе полка. Начало в 11.00, вход по пригласительным.
Желающие принять участие, выходите на связь :beer::beer::beer:

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> *Приближается 30-летие 50 осап!* 
> Много наших крылатых и винтокрылых братьев прошло через этот славный полк!
> Празднование дня части состоится 14 мая в г.Мачулищи на базе полка. Начало в 11.00, вход по пригласительным.
> Желающие принять участие, выходите на связь :beer::beer::beer:


Дмитрий! Празднование состоится 15 мая в субботу в 10-00 на аэродроме Мачулищи. В районе КДП построение. Поправь и у себя на сайте.
Вход всех желающих свободный ибо будет естественно День открытых дверей. На базе есть мысль "разобрать ребят по эскадрильям" после всех торжественных мероприятий. А вот на официальный банкет будут официальные пригласительные. Ну  все кто служил видимо знают принцип отбора на такие мероприятия. Ничего нового на сегодняшний день не изобретено.
Видимо будет линейка техники, которая на вооружении полка-базы в разное время.
Если есть вопросы частного характера у людей, то можно позвонить мне (чтобы замполиту не надоедать).
Мои телефоны мобильные
+375-29-761-51-05 ; +375-44-7-270-470.
Электронная почта 50osap@rambler.ru

С уважением, Сергей Бурдин.

----------


## GranD

Вот, не зря объявление давал! Уже и организаторы-вдохновители заинтересовались. :Biggrin:  
Сергей, рад видеть, давненько не общались. 
Понятно, если база проводит юбилей за свой счет, то из юбилея получится официоз с междусобойчиком. А что мешает ветеранам зарание сброситься и организовать достойно общую встречу?

----------


## GranD

*ВНИМАНИЕ УЧАСТНИКАМ ВСТРЕЧИ

Пригласительные разосланы всем.Кому дойти не успеет можно без них. Регистрация в штабе полка до 9 30 15 го мая. В 10 00 построение у КДП. Забронирована гостинница "40 лет Победы"ул.Азгура, 3 тел.: +375 (17) 294-79-63
. С вокзала ул.Дружная ходит в Мачулищи автобус и маршрутки. На втором этаже вокзала есть обменник. Стоимость гостинници от 15 долларов номера.Для генералитета люксы от 45 долларов.*

----------

